# Great NewEgg deal for Galaxy Nexus... and keep unlimited data. :)



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

So, my wife's 2yr old Fascinate is quickly dying and we finally had the glorious day where an upgrade was available. I read reports that various online purchasers were able to keep unlimited data so I decided to check out the deals.

NewEgg has the Gnex for only $30 with upgrade. Great price in its own right, but that's not all. They throw in a FREE Samsung media dock for the Gnex AND a FREE $25 gift card to NewEgg. Oh did I mention it also gives you FREE 2day shipping?

Sweet deal right?

So I just went through the process and it specifically had an option to keep existing plan. All is done and phone is reportedly shipped already and will be delivered tomorrow.

So, if you need a new phone... frankly Gnex is still by far the best option out there and this deal is fantastic.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Not only that but my brother upgraded to a Galaxy Nexus in-store 2 days ago... the rep removed his unlimited data and put him on a 2GB plan.

I called in to customer service immediately after and pretended like "something got messed up" and somehow my brother lost unlimited data, and the rep put him back on in 30 seconds.

Maybe she was just dumb and doesn't understand what she did but i've checked every day since and he still has unlimited.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

superchunkwii said:


> So, my wife's 2yr old Fascinate is quickly dying and we finally had the glorious day where an upgrade was available. I read reports that various online purchasers were able to keep unlimited data so I decided to check out the deals.
> 
> NewEgg has the Gnex for only $30 with upgrade. Great price in its own right, but that's not all. They throw in a FREE Samsung media dock for the Gnex AND a FREE $25 gift card to NewEgg. Oh did I mention it also gives you FREE 2day shipping?
> 
> ...


I went through the options in New Egg. If you click the "view details" tab next to "Keep my existing data plan". It says that if you have unlimited data as your current plan, it will be replaced by 2GB tiered data automatically.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> Not only that but my brother upgraded to a Galaxy Nexus in-store 2 days ago... the rep removed his unlimited data and put him on a 2GB plan.
> 
> I called in to customer service immediately after and pretended like "something got messed up" and somehow my brother lost unlimited data, and the rep put him back on in 30 seconds.
> 
> Maybe she was just dumb and doesn't understand what she did but i've checked every day since and he still has unlimited.


Luck is on your side


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

rester555 said:


> I went through the options in New Egg. If you click the "view details" tab next to "Keep my existing data plan". It says that if you have unlimited data as your current plan, it will be replaced by 2GB tiered data automatically.


Awww snap. Hope that guy didn't screw himself, they always hide that shit in the fine print

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Should have read it. Doubt a vz rep can touch it in this situation.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jimmysdg (Jun 28, 2011)

I've come to the realization that I'm going to be paying full price for all my phones from now on...and as long as there is an unlocked phone available...that's fine with me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

I may be dumb to the greater scheme, but if I was Verizon I would be offering unlimited data and encourage tethering on all levels in an attempt to get all the home internet provider revenue... is there really a cost difference to them if a user uses 2gb vs 5 GB?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

big_limits said:


> I may be dumb to the greater scheme, but if I was Verizon I would be offering unlimited data and encourage tethering on all levels in an attempt to get all the home internet provider revenue... is there really a cost difference to them if a user uses 2gb vs 5 GB?


Do you only use 5GB at home?

Besides, even LTE isn't reliably fast enough to satisfy me for home internet. If you want to see how home internet should be handled, look at Google. http://fiber.google.com/about/


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm sticking with vz until the better option comes around. The big carriers can't sustain their business model of ignoring customer wants while charging rip off rates. The world needs reliable, affordable, unlimited and fast wireless data.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Do you only use 5GB at home?
> 
> Besides, even LTE isn't reliably fast enough to satisfy me for home internet. If you want to see how home internet should be handled, look at Google. http://fiber.google.com/about/


Man Google fiber looks awesome.. imagine the world where everything is instant web and real life lol. I'm sure where somewhat there now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> Man Google fiber looks awesome.. imagine the world where everything is instant web and real life lol. I'm sure where somewhat there now.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That's the way internet should be. Ok, so Google makes money when people use the internet (who doesn't use Google search?) but still, ISPs could learn from this. That's about what we pay for internet and TV and my internet JUST got upgraded to 20Mbps down and 1.5 Mbps up. Uploading anything is terrible.

Google Fiber also gives you 1TB, yes terabyte, of Google Drive space. Everything about Google Fiber is a nice deal.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

jimmysdg said:


> I've come to the realization that I'm going to be paying full price for all my phones from now on...and as long as there is an unlocked phone available...that's fine with me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Not practical. VZW rep on phone told me we will be booted off unlimited data next year no matter what we do or don't do. OTOH it wouldnt be the first time a rep lied to make a sale so who knows.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Not practical. VZW rep on phone told me we will be booted off unlimited data next year no matter what we do or don't do. OTOH it wouldnt be the first time a rep lied to make a sale so who knows.


Don't see that happening. That's just me doh. But will see.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

dadsterflip said:


> Don't see that happening. That's just me doh. But will see.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


No reason why Verizon can't do it. Your only other option would be to go to sprint (they are the only carrier still offer unlimited data, right?). And its only a matter of time before they limit data.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## stopswitch (Oct 28, 2011)

The minute Verizon takes my unlimited data plan away or throttles. I will call up Verizon to notify them that they have breached their contract agreement with me and my 4 lines and that I wish to cancel immediately without ETF fees. Then I will stick to GSM carriers only from here on out. Google voice allows me to keep the same number no matter what carrier I go with. 
I know Verizon has the best service and best coverage area and the best speeds right now. But I'm tired of the carrier games. Id rather have unlocked phones and better hardware to use. I'm willing to bet Google will not be selling another CDMA device anytime soon with Verizon. They might do sprint because of past relationships but Verizon no way. Verizon totally f'd the nexus US release up last year by giving us BS delays and screwing with Google wallet. 
I've been with Verizon for over ten years now and I've been a loyal customer since Airtouch communications days. But their goal of greed in mobile market with public spectrum is outright disgusting. They use their monopoly to force manufacturers to produce phones people don't want. (Read up the Verge article on it). 
I will be purchasing phones from Google play here on out if Verizon takes my unlimited data. Its the only thing keeping me here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

dadsterflip said:


> Man Google fiber looks awesome.. imagine the world where everything is instant web and real life lol. I'm sure where somewhat there now.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Too bad I don't live in Kansas....


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

stopswitch said:


> The minute Verizon takes my unlimited data plan away or throttles. I will call up Verizon to notify them that they have breached their contract agreement with me and my 4 lines and that I wish to cancel immediately without ETF fees. Then I will stick to GSM carriers only from here on out. Google voice allows me to keep the same number no matter what carrier I go with.
> I know Verizon has the best service and best coverage area and the best speeds right now. But I'm tired of the carrier games. Id rather have unlocked phones and better hardware to use. I'm willing to bet Google will not be selling another CDMA device anytime soon with Verizon. They might do sprint because of past relationships but Verizon no way. Verizon totally f'd the nexus US release up last year by giving us BS delays and screwing with Google wallet.
> I've been with Verizon for over ten years now and I've been a loyal customer since Airtouch communications days. But their goal of greed in mobile market with public spectrum is outright disgusting. They use their monopoly to force manufacturers to produce phones people don't want. (Read up the Verge article on it).
> I will be purchasing phones from Google play here on out if Verizon takes my unlimited data. Its the only thing keeping me here.
> ...


This.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

stopswitch said:


> The minute Verizon takes my unlimited data plan away or throttles. I will call up Verizon to notify them that they have breached their contract agreement with me and my 4 lines and that I wish to cancel immediately without ETF fees. Then I will stick to GSM carriers only from here on out. Google voice allows me to keep the same number no matter what carrier I go with.
> I know Verizon has the best service and best coverage area and the best speeds right now. But I'm tired of the carrier games. Id rather have unlocked phones and better hardware to use. I'm willing to bet Google will not be selling another CDMA device anytime soon with Verizon. They might do sprint because of past relationships but Verizon no way. Verizon totally f'd the nexus US release up last year by giving us BS delays and screwing with Google wallet.
> I've been with Verizon for over ten years now and I've been a loyal customer since Airtouch communications days. But their goal of greed in mobile market with public spectrum is outright disgusting. They use their monopoly to force manufacturers to produce phones people don't want. (Read up the Verge article on it).
> I will be purchasing phones from Google play here on out if Verizon takes my unlimited data. Its the only thing keeping me here.
> ...


Verizon has a clause somewhere in their contract that says (In my own words) "We can change anything, anytime as long as it doesn't affect your bill" which 2gb of data is 30 dollars and so is unlimited.



> * Can Verizon Wireless Change This Agreement or My Service?*
> 
> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]We may change prices or any other term of your Service or this agreement at any time,but we'll provide notice first, including written notice if you have Postpay Service. If you use your Service after the change takes effect, that means you're accepting the change. If you're a Postpay customer and a change to your Plan or this agreement has a material adverse effect on you, you can cancel the line of Service that has been affected within 60 days of receiving the notice with no Early Termination Fee if we fail to negate the change after you notify us of your objection to it.[/background]​


Basically if they change your plan, and you continue using your device they assume you accepted their change. The way I read this is if they make a change, you don't notice it and make a phone call or browse the web, you have then used your service and have accepted the changes.

Edit: The 60 days only applies most likely if it increases your bill "Material adverse effect". Which it wouldn't since they would dump you to the 2gb plan which is the same price as the unlimited plan.



> * My Wireless Device*
> 
> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Your wireless device must comply with Federal Communications Commission regulations, be certified for use on our network, and be compatible with your Service. *Please be aware that we may change your wireless device's software, applications or programming remotely, without notice.* This could affect your stored data, or how you've programmed or use your wireless device. By activating Service that uses a SIM (Subscriber Identity Module) card, you agree we own the intellectual property and software in the SIM card, that we may change the software or other data in the SIM card remotely and without notice, and we may utilize any capacity in the SIM card for administrative, network, business and/or commercial purposes. If you bought a wireless device for Postpay Service from Verizon Wireless that doesn't use a SIM card, and you want to reprogram it for use with another wireless network, the default programming code is set to "000000" or "123456." But please note that your wireless device may not work with another wireless network, or the other wireless carrier may not accept your wireless device on its network. If you activate a wireless device for Prepaid Service, during the first six (6) months after activation, it can only be used for Prepaid Service. The iPhone 4 is configured to work only with the wireless services of Verizon Wireless and may not work on another carrier's network, even after completion of your contract term.[/background]​


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

ikithme said:


> Edit: The 60 days only applies most likely if it increases your bill "Material adverse effect". Which it wouldn't since they would dump you to the 2gb plan which is the same price as the unlimited plan.


Going from unlimited to limited data at the same price is still a "material adverse effect" so you can back out of your contract. Getting less for the same price has an adverse effect on you.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Not practical. VZW rep on phone told me we will be booted off unlimited data next year no matter what we do or don't do. OTOH it wouldnt be the first time a rep lied to make a sale so who knows.


if you change your device and verizon changes your plan they are breaking federal law(i think its under block c but i have to double check) it was a loophole found when people found out how to get unlimited broadband and tablet data

so if i switch phones without upgrading and verizon changes my plan, i will be in contact with the FCC and some lawyers because they legally can't do that to you
they moved into a whole other ballpark when they introduced simcards, and they will be experiencing it when they try to change people's plans without a new contract agreement

and even if they succeed and they do change your plan, you can leave and nullify your contract because your contract says if verizon changes your plan, you have the right to back out of the contract with NO ETF's

EDIT:
yep it will be illegal for verizon to change your plan if you already have an LTE simcard without a contract change under the block c licencing agreement verizon made with the FCC, so off contract buying should be fine if you switch phones, just dont upgrade EVER

Link for people who dont believe me
http://www.phonenews.com/verizon-affirms-unlimited-smartphone-sim-card-usage-in-hotspots-tablets-lte-ipad-20053/


----------



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> Going from unlimited to limited data at the same price is still a "material adverse effect" so you can back out of your contract. Getting less for the same price has an adverse effect on you.


I'm actually not sure about this. Technically speaking I believe they refer to "material" as money, in which you are paying no more or no less for a change in data.


----------



## j2cool (Aug 24, 2011)

I did this upgrade a few days ago, and I said keep my data plan...but the next day, they said there was an issue processing my order, because my plan was not supported. They had to bump me to 2GB for me to contimue my order. Disappointed, but I'll deal with it. Great deal, great phone.


----------

